# Crushes



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you at one point or another, developed a crush on another SA'er?


Just wondering if this is a common thing or not. I have a feeling that with us in general, being sensitive people, that it may be more common in a place like this.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

SAS is the temple of crush


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep.. even went out with a fellow sas-er for almost 2 years!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i met my ex on here so yea


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a crush on Drella.
And this is totally someone other than Drella right now. I hacked her account and logged in under her name so that I could be less conspicuous. Yeah, that's what's happening. Definitely.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Drella said:


> I have a crush on Drella.
> And this is totally someone other than Drella right now. I hacked her account and logged in under her name so that I could be less conspicuous. Yeah, that's what's happening. Definitely.


 :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. :stu


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

other... maybe.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope...

In the past it was suggested to me that I have a chemical imbalance or something, because I don't develop crushes like that :stu


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No, but I'm kind of surprised by the results of this poll.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

trey said:


> In the past it was suggested to me that I have a chemical imbalance or something, because I don't develop crushes like that :stu


Really. I guess I have the same imbalance....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

24 "yes" votes, but not many actually confessing so far. That's interesting. 

I think if you take a random group of people and put them together, this sort of thing is bound to happen with some frequency. It doesn't take much to develop a crush on someone.

It's a "Yes" for me too - a few here and there, I think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I noticed that too. Most of the people coming out are saying NO yet the polls says most ppl here have. About 65 - 70% have (so far anyway).

But thats okay, that is why its a poll. You can vote without revealing if you did/do or not. 

Yay for polls. :yes


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

No, but I'm not really surprised it happens so often


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> 24 "yes" votes, but not many actually confessing so far. That's interesting.
> 
> I think if you take a random group of people and put them together, this sort of thing is bound to happen with some frequency. It doesn't take much to develop a crush on someone.
> 
> It's a "Yes" for me too - a few here and there, I think.


You can be the first. Reveal! Reveal! Reveal! :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ardrum said:


> You can be the first. Reveal! Reveal! Reveal! :lol


What, you want *names*? Hah, good luck! :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, definitely :blush


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Can't say I have.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I got a crush on...... haha i ain't telling


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes.
Crushes are like going to a restaurant and ordering your favorite entree'. And everytime it's delicious and taste goooooooood. But then one day you decide you need dessert. So you order dessert. But your server says "I'm sorry, that gentleman over there by the kitchen door just had the last piece." Then you cry. :lol Crushes are kinda dangerous for me.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I will reveal my crush if someone else does it with me....ANYONE.
C'mon don't be shy (I think I'm crazy to write such a thing on a SA forum...oh well)


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I vote "Yep"


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Of course. On the sweetest ever!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Much more than a crush.
But shh keep yer nose in yer own business! :b


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I wonder if all the guys that answered "yes" have a crush on the same person
...that'd be kinda awkward :um


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HangNail said:


> I wonder if all the guys that answered "yes" have a crush on the same person
> ...that'd be kinda awkward :um


Haha, yeah that would be awkward and kind of sad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ lol, make a poll with options of all of the girls on this forum where they can vote for who they have a crush on :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ lol, make a poll with options of all of the girls on this forum where they can vote for who they have a crush on :lol


SAS pageant. No anxiety now, ladies! :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > ^ lol, make a poll with options of all of the girls on this forum where they can vote for who they have a crush on :lol
> ...


It'll be like being picked last in gym all over again! :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kelly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Polar said:
> ...


Ohhh, memories! Actually I was usually in the top half or even third. Go me!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> HangNail said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if all the guys that answered "yes" have a crush on the same person
> ...


There are some blatantly obvious ones where this is true, and then the more subtle ones

IMO there are probably a few front runners for "most crushed on". IMO it comes down to posting personality as opposed to avatar sexiness, though of course the latter helps. For example, I have carefully chosen avatars (and perhaps colour schemes to assist) that APPARENTLY, and these are not my words - make me look like certain movie folk (not my words ya hear .. **combs hair and purses lips while squinting manfully**), but then I post like Steven Hawking or Rain Man, placing me just below "Googlebot" on most crushed on user on SAS. There are those that post so hilariously yet have no avatar that they are very sexy indeed. And then there are those that have it all.

Nuts to that I say.

Ross


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Who has the balls to make a poll?l lol. It would be interesting to see.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

**Checks balls. Finds nothing.**


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think a poll would be rather ... insensitive on this forum :mum

Although I think quite a lot of girls would vote for you Batman - its the foppish hair, winsome smile AND BANNING SKILLZZ!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The mods would probably not allow a poll like that..


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll admit that I have a huge crush on eagleheart :blush she already knows though :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, 34! I need to get an SAS crush so that I can join the popular club! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Even if a poll like that was permissable and not insenstive, you can only put 10 options in a poll. So that would make it impossible to include every SA member of a specific gender on one poll.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lets make a tournament of it!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

can everyone just say they have a crush on batman so that he abandons the idea pls?

Batman ... oooooo YOU SEXY BEAST

etc


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, I meant a girls one!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh 

I have a crush on 6,500 female users here, all rated equal

except one


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a horrible idea, what if someone gets no votes? They'd feel awful


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That sounds like fun! Like a tennis tournament? I'd LOVE that. I like volleyball too so that would work. Wheeee! Fun times.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Can we just vote on which of ardrums toes we prefer?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

or........which condiment looks best on him.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a good idea. Post close-ups of your toes, ardrum.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a thing for the big toe on his left foot. :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YUCK! Stop talking about toes! ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Toes are the most beautiful feature of the human body.

Just admit that you think so too, Coco.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhh no. Especially hairy ones! ewwwww.

sorry.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a crush on the light blue background of SAS. Damn it's sexy. Does that count?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you find the background more appealing when it's in a particular SAS member's post?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... I'll have to think about that one. Maybe the light blue background lust only comes up at moments that will collectively show a pattern if closely inspected.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> That's a good idea. Post close-ups of your toes, ardrum.


Hmm... and with 10 toes, and 10 maximum options on polls, it's like the universe is demanding it be done. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh God no!!!!!!!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm still waiting to see some names in this topic.....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> oh God no!!!!!!!


Haha, no worries, I think I've shown enough skin for one week.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Polar said:


> Toes are the most beautiful feature of the human body.
> 
> Just admit that you think so too, Coco.


 :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Toe-o-phobes


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Toe-o-phobes


Yes I'll admit it and NO I'm not ashamed. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Shhh... toes can get SA too.... ****, my toe heard you..............


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Try some vaseline.
I heard works wonders for toes SA.
In the meanwhile please don't fall. It make the floor a little bit greasy...yadadamean


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's not working. The toes were already angry at me because I'm running on them again (they have post-traumatic stress disorder from my marathon), so this is a turn for the worse.

I think I need "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness for Toes" by Gillian Butler (new edition).


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> It's not working. The toes were already angry at me because I'm running on them again (they have post-traumatic stress disorder from my marathon), so this is a turn for the worse.
> 
> I think I need "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness for Toes" by Gillian Butler (new edition).


Try the treament for a week it's call the kanashi-toessuper-SAfreeglue-thatalso-work-against-PTS.
I swear after a week they will look like this.
Minor side effect though

Some studies recently have suggested that a small percentage of adolescents using Kanashi's product for toes may experience increased suicidality in the early stages of treatment. Some psychologists believe that this is due to the way the drug beings to work in many patients. The first effect most individuals notice is a decrease in depression-induced lethargy and motivation. This happens before the depression actually improves, so young people may find enough "energy" and motivation to act on suicidal tendencies they may have already had.

It is important to note that adolescents prescribed Kanashi's product for toes are often suicidal to begin with. However, most studies comparing suicidal rates in patients using Kanashi's product for toes against a control group of depressed individuals not taking the product; the Kanashi group was reported to be twice as likely to commit suicide.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My crush here disappeared from SAS existence. I stil come every week or so looking for him or her. You'll have to put up with until she/he returns.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > It's not working. The toes were already angry at me because I'm running on them again (they have post-traumatic stress disorder from my marathon), so this is a turn for the worse.
> ...


Wow, that sounds super promising! The toe said that it will be willing to give it a try, but will also be fine with a "kiss and make up" result.

So who's first in line?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lol you guys know a few people here have a foot fetish?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well I'm seriously done with feet now. I promise.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Well I'm seriously done with feet now. I promise.


 :ditto


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good idea. Post close-ups of your toes, ardrum.
> ...


AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

See above, Ross. (Oh, and check out my thread in the Therapy section about the book I'm reading. Uhhh, it's awful. :lol )


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW! 70 percent... Still no names


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> WOW! 70 percent... Still no names


Read page 3


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, GordonGecko appears to be the only one.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I met my bf here three years ago in the sas chat :banana


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've PM'd many girls here, and some guys, with the line, "Will you be my girlfriend?" The response is always, "NO!" And I reply, "Why Not?!?" and they reply with curses and other filth, and I end with, "Good answer."


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

YES, my crush is on...

someone on SAS =]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Funny girl.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:duck . . . :rofl


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice one Babygirly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pfft you guys are no fun.


Said the hyprocrite.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

me said:


> Of course. On the sweetest ever!


^^^ see below:



GordonGecko said:


> I'll admit that I have a huge crush on eagleheart :blush she already knows though :b


:blush :mushy :kiss :cuddle


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

So cute :mushy :boogie :clap


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a crush on me achy-hol. It's always there. :lol


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I have a crush on me achy-hol. It's always there. :lol


Ardrum I think we're bot gonna end up 'drunk' tonight.
Like nas you'd say I in Drunk by myself..
The reason that I want to be alone 
Tired of all the things that went wrong 
That would have went right if I would have did it on my own
Take another swigg
The more I drink, the more I think bad thoughts
Fake friends who hung around who wanna bring you down
Not knowing who to trust, runors about ****** coming through
Supposedly to shoot at us, not knowing what was true
Or what to believe, that's why I'm on the low lately
Choosing a Henny bottle over a friend, lost again
To keep my mind off that weak ****
There's love through it all, things to live for
I swerve, almost crash into a wall

I'm drunk by myself, gun under my seat
I don't want none of my peeps caught up in none of my beef
I'm a ride to the end of the road if I have to
Praying no car speeds by for me to crash to
Steering wheel in my hand
Trying to hold it steady
Anything in my way is dead
Cause that's the way I feel, I am already
When I'm drunk by myself alone in the zone
Drunk by myself


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I have a crush on me achy-hol. It's always there. :lol
> ...


Drunk party on SAS!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a crush on that yellow banana thing. Just look at its sexy figure. And look at those big wet eyes! Damn.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I have a crush on that yellow banana thing. Just look at its sexy figure. And look at those big wet eyes! Damn.


 oke :wtf 
I think you should get some sleep NOW!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I have a crush on that yellow banana thing. Just look at its sexy figure. And look at those big wet eyes! Damn.
> ...


Hah, the night has just started.

:banana :banana

Whoa, twins!!

Either that or I'm already seeing double.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


You and I are Thread TRASHERS.... Remember the toes,dreamcast story on the other threads. It's just nonsense on random threads. Oh well. Oh yeah don't forget to get some glasses to ardrum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I can't stay on task. I tried. Dancing bananas are on SAS, so it's kind of relevant.

It's all your fault though...if people didn't respond to me, I wouldn't have that positive reinforcement.

Now... back to begging reluctant SAS members to reveal their crushes, because for some reason they won't do it even though people live billions of miles apart and don't likely even know each other's full names. Come on, wimps!!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a crush on scrub ducky when I first joined but who didn't :stu


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had a few...

But I'll never tell!! :duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This sounds like one of them talk shows.
"Meet Tanicia. She's here to confront her friend about her crush..." :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Haha, yeah, I want to see the ladies pulling each other's hair in fighting for batman can!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

what do you count as a crush? i get minor e-crushes sometimes where i post-stalk the person occaisonally (hey everyone's done it). does that count?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've PM'd many girls here, and some guys, with the line, "Will you be my girlfriend?" The response is always, "NO!" And I reply, "Why Not?!?" and they reply with curses and other filth, and I end with, "Good answer."


Sorry, I was off my meds at the time. Try again?

I don't necessarily have a crush on you, but I do like your (online) personality.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a crush on my girlfriend who used to visit SAS


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> I had a crush on scrub ducky when I first joined but who didn't :stu


I had/have a crush on Embers. She's my SAS girl crush.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> I had/have a crush on Embers. She's my SAS girl crush


i'm excited about this.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

EDIT: **something inflammatory**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol makes for a lot of interesting story lines, eh?

btw, its not a "lesbie" crush. Its a "girl crush."


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

EDIT: **something else inflammatory**


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

EDIT: **A third inflammatory comment ... I should be learning my lesson ... **


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

stay out of our girl love Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

EDIT: **finally shutting up but not quite enough - still inflammatory**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol at the both of you.

You two are so cute.

awwwwwww
like wittle tiny furry squeezable bunny rabbits.
:squeeze


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

okay rabbits?

this love triangle just got more weird.

i'm leaving :tiptoe


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :kiss


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok but can you take the rabbits with you? They've left little 'packages' everywhere and theyve chewed through my TV cable.

Maybe it woulda been better if they'd gone for the internet line instead...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes ****ing let them chew mine up too, please.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

embers said:


> okay rabbits?
> 
> this love triangle just got more weird.
> 
> i'm leaving :tiptoe


Triangle? I was under the impression that it was a threesome. :sus

Have a nice day, 
Kelly


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

**something inflammatory**


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Kelly said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > okay rabbits?
> ...


when fantasizing about my first threesome this isn't what I had in mind :um

edit: but i'll take it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

embers said:


> when fantasizing about my first threesome this isn't what I had in mind
> 
> edit: but i'll take it.


http://www.instantandverycheapflightstotheUSA.com

hmmmm

quite a choice


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pfft, ninjas can teleport up to 3000 miles... when fueled with enough love (or hate, of course.)

Distance is not an issue.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I wuv u powo...:squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, but I don't think he'd be comfortable if I posted his name. 

I also believe many of the guys have a crush on a few specific females that post here. Of course I dislike them, because they get all the attention. I'm still a preteen emotionally.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

No one. 

I'll write what I do like as a crush on "Relationships" one day.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok My crush has a T in his name. And no it's not batman.
So any guess...


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I originially voted no but then I realized I have a crush on myself (I am just _that_ awesome). Does that count?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

HoboQueen said:


> I originially voted no but then I realized I have a crush on myself (I am just _that_ awesome). Does that count?


You go girl!!! :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HoboQueen said:


> I originially voted no but then I realized I have a crush on myself (I am just _that_ awesome). Does that count?


I'm attracted to myself, but only as a friend. I could never be what I would want myself to be. I couldn't meet my expectations. I'd inevitably figure out that I'm not datable.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have a girlcrush on Drella. i'm sure others will agree.. anyone?? :b


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok so I guess we have to start with girl crushes..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is so human-centric. Speciesists!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

crushes are overrated.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yah. They suck actually.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes. Exactly.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> Ok My crush has a T in his name. And no it's not batman.
> So any guess...


starts and ends with an a and has a c in it?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no idea. :con


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

barnabas said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > I've PM'd many girls here, and some guys, with the line, "Will you be my girlfriend?" The response is always, "NO!" And I reply, "Why Not?!?" and they reply with curses and other filth, and I end with, "Good answer."
> ...


Hey. You've been missed.

Its nice to know I'm not completely ignored by everyone here.

_(Paragraph of words and sentences to make comparisons to (real) life)_

If your sig states correctly, I may have to occasionally throw things your way, to then hide snickering and/or sobbing behind an imagined crowd of common people.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a girlcrush on Drella as well. tee-hee!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

nubly said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok My crush has a T in his name. And no it's not batman.
> ...


Do you read minds?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

As I wrote that piece of "Relationships" I realize I have a small crush here. Could be more, yes at times. It usually happens when someone vibes on me and my posts to whatever degree negatively or positively than I in some way affected them whether intended or not. That feeling always feels good for the lack of such relational substance in my life is rare and when I feel it, it's precious and dear.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Male or female, we all have a crush on Drella.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think I've been around long enough to have a crush on anyone, especially over the net...but there are definitely some women on here I wouldn't mind getting to know.

Ardrum I seriously LOL'd at that comment you made "checks for balls, finds nothing". In fact, I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> Ardrum I seriously LOL'd at that comment you made "checks for balls, finds nothing". In fact, I'm still laughing about it.


Yep, pretty sure they packed up and left me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I've had a couple of small crushes...


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum must have a crush on batman... I mean you guys woud make such a cute couple. :lol :lol 
just kd


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> ardrum must have a crush on batman... I mean you guys woud make such a cute couple. :lol :lol
> just kd


I'm the short one of that hairy couple (with the boobage).


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum must have a crush on batman... I mean you guys woud make such a cute couple. :lol :lol
> ...


Ardrum frankly you're hilarious and always find a way to make me smile :lol :yes 
:thanks


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, SA is attractive.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Kanashi said:
> ...


I could work on being more "on subject" though. That's my new years resolution (5+ months late).

On subject, it's not surprising that crushes develop on SAS, as there is a certain common familiarity in shared difficulties that is conducive to increased empathy/care for one another. That this care goes one step farther isn't shocking.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

It's ok Ardrum....it's ok
I'm also off topic 50 percent of the time


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> Ok My crush has a T in his name. And no it's not batman.
> So any guess...


 :cry


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Do get me wrong I like you batman.You're the best banner that has ever existed.
Friends right?
But that's it. :hs :rub
Edit: Dont you have a girlfriend already?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Deal! :hs 

And yes I most certainly do, lol.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

batman can said:


> Deal! :hs
> 
> And yes I most certainly do, lol.


 :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i never did... or do i?...


----------

